# Draw the betta above you!



## ao

This is a fun little drawing game where you pass on the good karma 

Basically the person who posts before you will post a picture of their fish. 
You are only allowed to reply with a drawing of that fish, along with a picture of your own fish  
So it should look something like this...

*PreviousPerson*:
Please draw my fish(photo of PreviousPerson's fish)

*You: *
Here is a drawing of PreviousPerson's fish
( drawing of Previous person's fish)
Please draw my fish:
(photo of Your own fish)

*NextPerson: *
Here is a drawing of your fish:
(Drawing of your fish)
Please draw my fish:
(Photo of NextPerson's fish...)

etc etc


Let me get you guys started. 

As there is no one above me, there is no drawing.

Please draw my fish Kuro:










Please *post* your the photo rather than linking it or asking someone to look through your albums  this will keep a good rhythm going and make it easier for the next person.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubinthebetta

Here is a drawing of aokashi's fish:







Please draw my fish:


----------



## Skyewillow

Here is rubinthebetta's fish


Please draw my betta, Spartan:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Here is Skywillow's fish








Please draw Chester my new fish


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

I'm not anywhere near as good as you guys, but here's Chester for PeetatheBetta! :


If you would, please draw Penelope:


----------



## Indigo Betta

here's a 100% digital picture of Penelope:grin:









please draw Ellis:


----------



## ao

Here is Ellis 









Please draw my betta:











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Midelaye

Opps! I also drew Ellis. But I really just did it for the practice (since I don't have my betta yet) so feel free to skip over me.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yay!! Please draw my feesh, Perry.


----------



## bettafishfins

Here's Perry! Sorry he's so small! I did it on paint so he's kinda tiny.

The red one is mine! Percy!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Woot!! Haha, I'm doing stuff on Paint now. Easier. 


(Sorry my computer was lagging the whole time I did this. )











Please draw my betta, Perry. :mrgreen:


----------



## fleetfish

My first attempt of drawing a betta on paint  



Can someone do Sunshine?


----------



## carrohason

I'm new to drawing bettas, but here's Sunshine!










Can someone draw Augustus?


----------



## bettafishfins

Perry the platypus said:


> Woot!! Haha, I'm doing stuff on Paint now. Easier.
> 
> 
> (Sorry my computer was lagging the whole time I did this. )
> 
> 
> View attachment 202521
> 
> 
> 
> Please draw my betta, Perry. :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 202529


Wow! He looks great!


----------



## madmonahan

Sorry it's not very good :-( I haven't drawn in awhile

Ill post my betta in a second, I'm not able to post more then one picture at a time.


----------



## madmonahan

Here's Denim


----------



## Perry the platypus

Denim!! I couldn't color it....I don't know how to work the colors. :-? But you could add your own colors to it. 












Pwease draw Perry.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Here's Perry. And yes, I did it on the computer. I *wish* I could draw. But I can't. :-(

ETA: Hm. Perry looks pretty much like she did before. So much for my computer editing. LOL Maybe I should make her pink?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Or maybe an animated Perry?










Haha, nevermind. I'm going back to the Diseases forum. I obviously failed ART 101. 

Someone with art talent, please draw Perry.


----------



## Destinystar

I love animated Perry that is what makes this art game so fun its different and each member that plays can use their own special talents, great work everyone :-D I am hoping to get to play as soon as I get some more art supplies.


----------



## Weaver

I was told to draw Perry so.... I did. I could not see his swimmy-fins very well so.. D: 

Would someone please draw/paint/immortalize Kasper my Double-Tail? I have yet to get a decent picture of him that shows his gorgeous Cellophane, small spots and iridescence. I will do my best to get better pictures.
http://24.media.tumblr.com/7c84f72324315ae59d4b3bc7ad9d3086/tumblr_msvgc2f3kD1si39tio1_400.jpg


----------



## PunkinOfSteel

Here is Kasper!  Hope you like him



Can someone do my Punkin? He's a VT who in this photo had recently 'trimmed' his own tail

https://sphotos-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/545746_317547104983928_1424189430_n.jpg

Or maybe Steel, a HM https://sphotos-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/p417x417/60875_408269815911656_1003226088_n.jpg


----------



## lottieBendie

*Casper*

The worst.









sorry, my tablet isn't working, and my wrist is broken.

Just kidding, Im actually lazy. 

Anyway, hope you like the picture I drew of casper, who btw, is really cute! :-D

Here's my fish ribbon harpy:








here's a painting of him just for color's sake.








Bye Bye!


----------



## Weaver

@PunkinofSteel and lottieBendie: I was told to tell both of you that Kasper is flattered by both of your drawings of him. He thinks he's hot stuff, but well... you both are feeding his ego. Thank you, thank you for the drawings. <3

Alas, I saw your picture for a moment lottieBendie but the link seems to have stopped working.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Wow perry looks...Awesome!!! I like the animated one. :grin:


----------



## lottieBendie

Weaver said:


> @PunkinofSteel and lottieBendie: I was told to tell both of you that Kasper is flattered by both of your drawings of him. He thinks he's hot stuff, but well... you both are feeding his ego. Thank you, thank you for the drawings. <3
> 
> Alas, I saw your picture for a moment lottieBendie but the link seems to have stopped working.


Yeah, I cant seem to get pictures to appear. Oh well. 
So is Kasper a cellophane?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

lottieBendie - 

You can post the photos in your album, then just link to them using the image icon (mountains with a yellow sky, on the right side of the icon row).... 

Or you can upload an image from your computer:
1) Click "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the reply box.
2) Click the paperclip icon (5th from the right on the top row of icons).
3) When the window opens, select "Choose your file." Be sure to look at the size limits for the various file types.
4) Click the "Upload" button to upload your image.


----------



## Weaver

@lottieBendie: Kind of. It's weird. He looks like a Cellophane but he has just a few little drops and drips of blue color on his body and fins. Then he has a bit of red where his caudal fins meet. I wonder if he could be called and Extreme Marble? But he isn't 'Marbled'. Maybe grizzled... he's a strange little fishy.


----------



## lottieBendie

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> lottieBendie -
> 
> You can post the photos in your album, then just link to them using the image icon (mountains with a yellow sky, on the right side of the icon row)....
> 
> Or you can upload an image from your computer:
> 1) Click "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the reply box.
> 2) Click the paperclip icon (5th from the right on the top row of icons).
> 3) When the window opens, select "Choose your file." Be sure to look at the size limits for the various file types.
> 4) Click the "Upload" button to upload your image.


Thank you!


----------



## lottieBendie

Weaver said:


> @lottieBendie: Kind of. It's weird. He looks like a Cellophane but he has just a few little drops and drips of blue color on his body and fins. Then he has a bit of red where his caudal fins meet. I wonder if he could be called and Extreme Marble? But he isn't 'Marbled'. Maybe grizzled... he's a strange little fishy.


Well, I guess every fish is unique!


----------



## ilykadothechacha

madmonahan said:


> Here's Denim
> 
> View attachment 203122



I tried. First time I've used Photoshop in years. Bettas are very hard to color! But I'd like some practice. Please send me a good quality and large picture of your betta!

But here's Denim:


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you! It looks great!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'll do a sample. Inspired by you, Aokashi!! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

I hope you guys know what Perry looks like.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Perry the platypus said:


> I hope you guys know what Perry looks like.
> View attachment 206505


With an additional pic. (You can skip over me if you'd like)


----------



## Briz

Perry










Someone please draw aokashi's Kuro:


----------



## Weaver

Just saying: I call Kuro! Heehee!


----------



## Hanzobanana1

*Great*



PeetaTheBetta said:


> Here is Skywillow's fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please draw Chester my new fish


I love your drawing!


----------



## Angelafish

Wow, this thread is awesome! What a cool idea! 

Here's Kuro! Please draw El Duendecillo "Theo"


----------



## Indigo Betta

Angelafish said:


> Wow, this thread is awesome! What a cool idea!
> 
> Here's Kuro! Please draw El Duendecillo "Theo"


I'll draw him
He's cool he reminds me of somebody I know


----------



## Angelafish

Angelafish said:


> Wow, this thread is awesome! What a cool idea!
> 
> Here's Kuro! Please draw El Duendecillo "Theo"


Ok I usually draw only in plain pencil but I decided to try adding color... (pardon the lame camera...  )


----------



## Indigo Betta

Angelafish said:


> Wow, this thread is awesome! What a cool idea!
> 
> Here's Kuro! Please draw El Duendecillo "Theo"


here's Theo!








I just drawn him for fun so can the next person Please draw Theo again








or this fish of aokashi's who got missed








*or both;-)*


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'll draw aokashi's fish!  It might not get done until tomorrow afternoon though, because I'm going to an overnight retreat with my grade.


----------



## Angelafish

Indigo Betta said:


> here's Theo!


<-------  Love it!


----------



## popcorndeer

i can draw theo!

just let me post one of my fish for someone to draw


----------



## popcorndeer

this is theo! sorry if it looks bad


----------



## popcorndeer

and this is my betta i would like someone to draw! he doesnt have a name yet but he should be here soon (photo from aquabid)


----------



## Angelafish

popcorndeer said:


> this is theo! sorry if it looks bad


I love it! How cute! 

And here's your fish... He's beautiful, I'm not sure I did him justice!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Here's aokashi's fish!! SInce it's getting to be that time, I sorta made him into a ghost fish. 









Can somebody draw one of the fish in my albums?


----------



## popcorndeer

Angelafish said:


> I love it! How cute!
> 
> And here's your fish... He's beautiful, I'm not sure I did him justice!


 


thank you! i love your drawing


----------



## Angelafish

Oops didn't post another fish photo! Well, I only have one betta, but... could someone draw my goldfish Cheeto?


----------



## Glory

here is cheeto:









can someone draw malibu?


----------



## Angelafish

That's such a cute picture, I love it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I felt like drawing a goldy so now I've done Cheeto too


----------



## PunkinOfSteel

Nice drawings guys  I guess mine got skipped


----------



## Angelafish

@IndigoBetta--- LOVE it! 

Uh oh, sorry you got missed, PunkinOfSteel-- post a pic, I'll draw it for you!
And we have to take care of Malibu, too! (Gorgeous fish!)


----------



## Indigo Betta

rubinthebetta said:


> Here's aokashi's fish!! SInce it's getting to be that time, I sorta made him into a ghost fish.
> 
> View attachment 225641
> 
> 
> Can somebody draw one of the fish in my albums?


here's a picture of Rubin for you:-D










so we have PunkinOfSteel and Glory both waiting for drawings now so can the next person please draw

Glory's Malibu









Or PunkinOfSteel's VT who in this photo had recently 'trimmed' his own tail









Or PunkinOfSteel's other betta Steel


----------



## Tank Gurl

I did PunkinOfSteel, sorry it can't even compare to your boy.

And here my fave pic of my fave betta, my HM Cyril =)


----------



## PunkinOfSteel

Aww, he came out very cute, thank you so much!


----------



## Sabina88

(not sure if it uploaded)
sorry if its not verry good i did it on windows paint.

you can skip my my betta was feeling unphotogenic so i couldnt get a good pic


----------



## Tank Gurl

PunkinOfSteel said:


> Aww, he came out very cute, thank you so much!


Your welcome!! =)


----------



## Tank Gurl

Sabina88 said:


> View attachment 242801
> 
> 
> (not sure if it uploaded)
> sorry if its not verry good i did it on windows paint.
> 
> you can skip my my betta was feeling unphotogenic so i couldnt get a good pic


Oh my goodness! That's awesome! Thank you thank you Sabina88!!!!!


----------



## Tree

for Indigo Betta. Malibu. =) 










Hmmm Anchovy should be a fun Betta to draw. =)


----------



## summnd

So I'm terrible at drawing AND have a horrible camera/house lighting, so this is how I did Anchovy :/ 







This is Hart (or the best pics I could get since I stole BFs phone to do it, AND Hart is a wiggle-worm) He's a double tail and his "white" in these pics is real an aquamarine















Does anyone protest if I use their Betta pics to practice my pencil drawing & colouring?


----------



## Tree

Awwwww it's still art to me. <3 thank you! I love it. =) 

and you can use my boys for ref. all of them are in my Gallery. =)


----------



## summnd

Thanks, you have good pictures I can use  beautiful boys!


----------



## Sabina88

I finaly got a photo of my boys. Ill just put up Sparrows pic for now.


----------



## Glory

wow malibu is gorgeous thanks tree


----------



## IndigoChild311

:BIGhappy:I really feel like this should be a sticky. It's such a great, positive thread that encourages support of art and admiration of bettas, what I think we can all agree on is what betta art is all about.


----------



## Sabina88

sorry its not that good I did it on windows paint, but hope you like it


----------



## DatBetta

I also drew his xD Oops but mines more animated. I think it's pretty good for me being on an iPad, lack or artisticness, and first time drawing a betta plz draw mine next post


----------



## DatBetta

Plz draw


----------



## summnd

These are fantastic guys  I love this thread


----------



## Indigo Betta

IndigoChild311 said:


> :BIGhappy:I really feel like this should be a sticky. It's such a great, positive thread that encourages support of art and admiration of bettas, what I think we can all agree on is what betta art is all about.



I agree, this thread should be a sticky.


----------



## trilobite

The things you do when bored











Next person can choose one of these bad boys to draw


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Artist, I am not, but... I did have fun in Paint  You have lovely fish!

Now, Tycho, anybody?


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Here is


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Please draw Meter.


----------



## Sabina88

Should we make a list of the options to draw?, I know some got lost in the other pages


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

For PunkinOfSteel


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Please draw Pico.


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

I thick I got all the ones that were missed.


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Please draw Quark.


----------



## Indigo Betta

CarCarGoVroom said:


> I thick I got all the ones that were missed.


I think this one got missed

his name is Sparrow and he belongs to Sabina88


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

I couldn't see the picture before on my iPad. It showed up as a question mark in a blue box.


----------



## kittenfish

Sparrow:










Anyone want to draw Princess Bubblegum?


----------



## kittenfish

Here's Quark - with a really loooong body, whoops


----------



## JessicaCRS

Wow this was a lot more complicated than I have anticipated lol, here's Princess Bubblegum (sorry I couldn't make her as beautiful as the real picture).  
And the lil' guy is my betta Albert lol


----------



## Sabina88

kittenfish said:


> Sparrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to draw Princess Bubblegum?


 

Thanks so much  it looks really good


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

kittenfish said:


> Here's Quark - with a really loooong body, whoops


Thank you he looks amazing!


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Here is


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Please draw Meter


----------



## kittenfish

Meter:










Nibbles:


----------



## Indigo Betta

I found him hard but here's Nibbles! 









please could the next person draw Kiiro


----------



## Bailmint

Hey Indigo x3 I did Kiiro c:









Could the next person do Milo?


----------



## Sabina88

You guys are really good at drawing


----------



## smilingdoberman

Bailmint said:


> Hey Indigo x3 I did Kiiro c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could the next person do Milo?


Here Is Milo:
{Sorry For odd coloring, would of filled it in with pencil crayon but didnt have any}

Could Next person please draw Charlie.​


----------



## JessicaCRS

*Betta Etta*

Here's Charlie 
Albert's picture looked a lot cooler on my phone >__> ha-ha!


----------



## rylovesriska

JessicaCRS said:


> Here's Charlie
> Albert's picture looked a lot cooler on my phone >__> ha-ha!


Here is Albert:


----------



## rylovesriska

Can someone draw my Luna:


----------



## Ravaari

Here is Luna!


----------



## Ravaari

Can you draw Glacier?


----------



## Reagan

Here is your fish Glacier....what a cool name!! Hope you like my drawing. 



Will you please draw Jasper? 



My profile has lots of photos of him if you need some more references!


----------



## RainbowsHaven

I got bored tonight and decided to join in on this thread! Unfortunately, I opened up the second-to-last page instead of the most current and ended up drawing Luna without realizing she had already been drawn... Then as I was drawing I looked through @rylovesriska's posts for more photos and realized that poor little Luna didn't make it! :-( 

I made some adjustments to the drawing... I figured I'd post it even though it's out of order! I'll come back and do it correctly next time, I promise!


----------



## rylovesriska

RainbowsHaven said:


> I got bored tonight and decided to join in on this thread! Unfortunately, I opened up the second-to-last page instead of the most current and ended up drawing Luna without realizing she had already been drawn... Then as I was drawing I looked through @rylovesriska's posts for more photos and realized that poor little Luna didn't make it! :-(
> 
> I made some adjustments to the drawing... I figured I'd post it even though it's out of order! I'll come back and do it correctly next time, I promise!


Thank you so much


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

Here is a picture of my first Betta Obi! I had him for 4 months now and since then have added 17 other Betta fish to my collection  I think that white mark is just a glare or something? Please Don't draw that white line, it's a glare and reflection from one of the cords! You can sort of see the cord in the very background! I will try and upload a Better picture. (I don't know how to delete this one).


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

I hope this is a better picture. I don't have any light in my tank, so it's hard to get a good picture.


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

Okay here is the picture. I took another one and hopefully this picture you can see him better! I'm having trouble getting a good picture of his face. I know this one is a bit dark, but the above picture will hopefully help with an idea of what his face looks like?


----------



## Ravaari

Let's not forget about Reagan! No one has drawn Jasper yet!


----------



## AmbiantNight




----------



## Reagan

Oh my goodness it is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## AmbiantNight

Your welcome


----------



## eatmice2010

Obi1Goosie2043 said:


> Okay here is the picture. I took another one and hopefully this picture you can see him better! I'm having trouble getting a good picture of his face. I know this one is a bit dark, but the above picture will hopefully help with an idea of what his face looks like?


I just found this page and thought you needed this, sorry couldn't see his face. Hope you like it:


----------



## eatmice2010

Sorry forgot to add here is july:


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

eatmice2010 said:


> I just found this page and thought you needed this, sorry couldn't see his face. Hope you like it:


I LOVE IT! And It's okay you couldn't see his face. I was having trouble getting a good full picture of him, since his tank had bad lighting. Thank you again for making the picture!


----------



## eatmice2010

Obi1Goosie2043 said:


> I LOVE IT! And It's okay you couldn't see his face. I was having trouble getting a good full picture of him, since his tank had bad lighting. Thank you again for making the picture!


Your welcome


----------



## Ravaari

Are we allowed to participate more than once?


----------



## amphirion

on it for July!
wip


----------



## amphirion

sorry for the spam, i keep on forgetting that i cant edit my posts after a certain amount of time. first time using a wacom--still trying to get used to it.
quick sketch and color.


who would like to draw my girls in action?


----------



## eatmice2010

amphirion said:


> sorry for the spam, i keep on forgetting that i cant edit my posts after a certain amount of time. first time using a wacom--still trying to get used to it.
> quick sketch and color.
> 
> 
> who would like to draw my girls in action?


:shock: it's....... AMAZING  thank you I love it so much.


----------



## amphirion

Of course! Thanks for the opportunity to practice. Hopefully I'll get even better!


----------



## Ravaari

I took more of a cartoony route this time... And no color... If someone else wants to do your girls they can, this is mostly because I'm so bored :shock:










Hope you like it anyway


----------



## amphirion

Ravaari said:


> I took more of a cartoony route this time... And no color... If someone else wants to do your girls they can, this is mostly because I'm so bored :shock:
> 
> View attachment 297537
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it anyway


Lol! Glad I gave you something to do. Thanks! I do!


----------



## Mashiro




----------



## Bailmint

Here you go C:









Could someone do Magnus?


----------



## alphabettagamma

Bailmint said:


> Could someone do Magnus?


here you go!










I just drew the fish and put a bunch of filters on the background :3 My first time using GIMP for anything artistic in over a year (besides textures) don't judge Dx

Still trying to get a good (old) pic of my betta... :roll:


----------



## Bailmint

Cx thanks, yeah I use gimp too c:


----------



## charislynne

whos betta do i draw next. Can somebody draw Kai? He is my avatar.


----------



## Waking Buddha

Here is Kai for charislynne:


----------



## charislynne

wow! cool! thanks!


----------



## Keltera

no fish for me to draw? 

Ill post a picture then 









Drakaris being silly and thinking that sitting upside down against the glass he can hide from the camera


----------



## Waking Buddha

These are fun~ Here's Drakaris for Keltera!









And here's my fishy:


----------



## Bailmint

Done c:









Could someone do Igneel?


----------



## Keltera

Igneel~!

here is Mystic!
















Also! love the drawing Waking Buddha !!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Here is Mystic!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

And this is Paisley:


----------



## charislynne

Here's paisley. Can somebody do Kai my avatar?


----------



## Bailmint

Kai's done c:









I've already posted all my fish, so Imma repost Milo xD


----------



## Kiara1125

Random sketch of Milo for ya.  Sorry there's no color ...










Here's my yellow CT, Cajun.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres Cajun 







Please draw Silver


----------



## Araielle

I tried my hand at drawing Silver. I'm so sorry I made him look funny. )=









Here is one of my girls.


----------



## Pocketmew

Drew your gal >u<










This is Cubby!


----------



## Araielle

Pocketmew said:


> Drew your gal >u<


Awww. That is absolutely adorable.  Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Araielle said:


> I tried my hand at drawing Silver. I'm so sorry I made him look funny. )=




Thanks its very cute:-D


----------



## Bailmint

~Le drawing Cubby at the moment~


----------



## Bailmint

Done!









Can someone draw Atlas C:?


----------



## xStatic

Ooooh fun thread! I don't get to draw much anymore.

Here's Atlas! Sorry it's not the best sketch ever, I haven't drawn in such a long time :-(

Can someone draw YinYang please?


----------



## Kiara1125

xStatic said:


> Ooooh fun thread! I don't get to draw much anymore.
> 
> Here's Atlas! Sorry it's not the best sketch ever, I haven't drawn in such a long time :-(
> 
> Can someone draw YinYang please?


YinYang is GORGEOUS!! Great find!


----------



## xStatic

Kiara1125 said:


> YinYang is GORGEOUS!! Great find!


Thank you so much! I love him so much already. He has the absolute cutest personality


----------



## myexplodingcat

IT IS 1:00 IN THE MORNING.

I WANT TO DRAW THIS FISH.

WHYYY.

Maybe I'll come back tomorrow. If somebody replies between now and then, I'll probably draw him anyway and pm you. He is so pretty <3


----------



## Bailmint

I think Imma attempt YinYang xD


----------



## ao

xStatic said:


> Thank you so much! I love him so much already. He has the absolute cutest personality



Here you go 










I don't have a betta right now... can the next person post a betta pic to be drawn? thanks <3


----------



## Araielle

ao said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a betta right now... can the next person post a betta pic to be drawn? thanks <3[/QUOTE]
> 
> Okay..What are you using to draw that? I really love the look of your art! Nice job. :)


----------



## Bailmint

I did YinYang too xD









Could someone do Magnus?


----------



## Sabina88

Bailmint said:


> I did YinYang too xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone do Magnus?


Is Magnus named after something in particular?


----------



## Bailmint

Nope, I asked for names before I got him and someone suggested Magnus, and I really liked the name .


----------



## ao

Araielle said:


> Okay..What are you using to draw that? I really love the look of your art! Nice job.



colored pencils ^_^


----------



## Kiara1125

I got Magnus. Just give me a bit.


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Magnus.










And here's my girl, Chihiro (from Spirited Away).


----------



## Sabina88

Thumbs up for the name Chihiro 

Hope you like it, sorry I didn't do scales, im absolutely horrible at them lol








Heres Hale if any one wants to do him


----------



## myexplodingcat

*Couldn't resist*

Just posting another YinYang, couldn't resist. Return to the last requested betta if you're coming in to draw; I'm not requesting, just posting.

xStatic, looks like you're getting kind of an art dump here. XD

This is a pretty low-quality image--if you want a nice HQ one, PM me with your email and I'll email it to you :3


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'm going to try Hale!

this will be the last fish I draw tonight
this will be the last fish I draw tonight
this will be the last fish I draw tonight
this will be the last fish I draw tonight
this will be the last fish I draw tonight

this will probably not be the last fish I draw tonight


----------



## Sabina88

Im excited to see how it turns out


----------



## Kiara1125

xD Give me a request! I'm up for a challenge. >


----------



## Sabina88

You can draw Adamantium if you want to, or you can also do Hale 
















This one is a better one of his fin coloration


----------



## myexplodingcat

Warning, Kiara: Hale is difficult! But so pretty  His tail is like two rose petals! I'm still on the base sketch.

halp I have an addiction

I guess I'm more fortunate than most on here, who see a betta they like and buy it rather than draw it.


----------



## myexplodingcat

*Hale*

Here he is! *shakes out drawing hand* Yeah, he's the last one for tonight.

I wouldn't mind if someone drew Felix.  Unfortunately, it's hard to get clear pictures of him... he is so hyper :|

Again, if you want this drawing for yourself with better quality, PM me with your email address.

ahh wrong drawing lemme fix that


----------



## Sabina88

That came out awsome I love it!


----------



## Kiara1125

I tried Hale as well. Here he is.


----------



## xStatic

ao said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a betta right now... can the next person post a betta pic to be drawn? thanks <3


Oh my gosh thank you I love it!


----------



## xStatic

Bailmint said:


> I did YinYang too xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone do Magnus?


How cute! I love your style  I wish I could draw digitally! Thank you!


----------



## xStatic

myexplodingcat said:


> Just posting another YinYang, couldn't resist. Return to the last requested betta if you're coming in to draw; I'm not requesting, just posting.
> 
> xStatic, looks like you're getting kind of an art dump here. XD
> 
> This is a pretty low-quality image--if you want a nice HQ one, PM me with your email and I'll email it to you :3


Oh my gosh I'm sorry everyone for TRIPLE posting! I didn't even notice this one at first! I love it, I'll totally send you my email!


----------



## myexplodingcat

xStatic said:


> Oh my gosh I'm sorry everyone for TRIPLE posting! I didn't even notice this one at first! I love it, I'll totally send you my email!


You didn't triple-post--everyone just wanted to draw your fish! XD


----------



## Bailmint

xStatic said:


> How cute! I love your style  I wish I could draw digitally! Thank you!


Thank you and you're welcome. xD


----------



## Betta Nut

here is myexplodingcat's.... I could NOT get the colors right, but hey, it's MS Paint, lol. I enjoyed trying though!










can someone draw Ben?


----------



## myexplodingcat

That is very impressive for MS Paint  Thank you!


----------



## Sabina88

Kiara1125 said:


> I tried Hale as well. Here he is.


aww thank you so much ! I love it


----------



## ao

Ben


----------



## Sabina88

I love your style of drawing Ao


----------



## Betta Nut

Oh I love it!!!!!!!

Thank you so much 

We need a betta to draw, lol


----------



## ao

Thanks Sabina!

I don't have a betta ,____,


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Owl, my male plakat. Ao, can you please draw Owl? I don't mind if someone else does it as well, but I would love to see your version of him.


----------



## Araielle

Ao...that is gorgeous. Nice work!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Hey, I'm trying to make a tutorial on how to draw a betta. Does anyone want me to use theirs? If nobody does, I'll use Felix, but his pics aren't that great because he's still tank surfing like a hyperactive maniac.

Anyone? It means you get the picture at the end. I need a clear photo, though, and I'd prefer one who isn't insanely complicated.


----------



## Sabina88

If nobody else answers you, you can use the photos of Adamantium if they work for you


----------



## myexplodingcat

He will work well! I almost suggested using Owl but I'd rather be too complicated than not complicated enough, and plakats are awfully simple.

But do you mind if I include Owl's pic as a sample in case someone wants to try a drawing and have people make suggestions? He has such a nice, clear side-view pic.


----------



## Sabina88

No problem, 
I don't mind what ever you choose 
Good luck with your tutorials


----------



## myexplodingcat

Thanks! I'm kind of surprised there isn't already a tut on here. So I'm going to fill the gap 

I have a bit of experience critiquing drawings for people who want to get better. We have a surprising number of great artists on here, and I'm by no measure the best, but I think some people could benefit from having a guide or a few friendly words on how they could improve, should they ask for it.


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'm done with the tutorial!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=382626


----------



## Sabina88

It came out awsome! Ill have to look at it more closly when i get home


----------



## OpalBones

To keep with the thread I drew the lastest fish to have a picture posted. I'm not Ao but I hope you don't mind, Kiara.










I don't currently have a picture of my fish but he looks almost exactly like this one.

http://www.petco.com/product/113370/Blue-Male-Crowntail-Betta.aspx

Basicly a navy blue male crowntail.


----------



## Araielle

OpalBones said:


> To keep with the thread I drew the lastest fish to have a picture posted. I'm not Ao but I hope you don't mind, Kiara.


 Awww. That is so darned cute! Nice job!


----------



## OpalBones

Araielle said:


> Awww. That is so darned cute! Nice job!


Thank you!


----------



## Kiara1125

OpalBones said:


> To keep with the thread I drew the lastest fish to have a picture posted. I'm not Ao but I hope you don't mind, Kiara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't currently have a picture of my fish but he looks almost exactly like this one.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/113370/Blue-Male-Crowntail-Betta.aspx
> 
> Basicly a navy blue male crowntail.


You did a lovely job! Owl looks so cute! Thank you. 

Here's my question: how did you get a transparent background? I've been trying to learn how to do that in GIMP and it's not working ...


----------



## Bailmint

^ You take the little wand object and click in the background, then click delete.


----------



## OpalBones

Kiara1125 said:


> You did a lovely job! Owl looks so cute! Thank you.
> 
> Here's my question: how did you get a transparent background? I've been trying to learn how to do that in GIMP and it's not working ...


Thank you! I'm not sure how to get a transparent background in Gimp, I use a free program called FireAlpaca that automatically starts new pages with transparent backgrounds.


----------



## Bailmint

I just answered the Gimp question >-<


----------



## myexplodingcat

Looks great, OpalBones! Yeah, this thread's kind of getting off track, so do you have a fish you want drawn while we wait for ao? 

S/he will get back when s/he gets back; there's no point in the rest of us waiting for him/her.

(Anyone know what gender ao is? Apart from ao obviously, who isn't here. It's not on his/her profile. I don't want to offend him/her, but I haven't been around here long enough to know many of the members well :/)

Which reminds me! I never did an intro post. You're probably all thinking I'm rather odd, and possibly exploded a cat. (The "explosion" my UN refers to is the effect you get when you startle a cat and it puffs up, not anything involving a microwave or a jetpack or whatever.)

Imma gonna go do that before this post gets any longer.
Someone needs to post a fish photo for us to draw.


----------



## OpalBones

myexplodingcat said:


> Looks great, OpalBones! Yeah, this thread's kind of getting off track, so do you have a fish you want drawn while we wait for ao?
> 
> S/he will get back when s/he gets back; there's no point in the rest of us waiting for him/her.
> 
> (Anyone know what gender ao is? Apart from ao obviously, who isn't here. It's not on his/her profile. I don't want to offend him/her, but I haven't been around here long enough to know many of the members well :/)
> 
> Which reminds me! I never did an intro post. You're probably all thinking I'm rather odd, and possibly exploded a cat. (The "explosion" my UN refers to is the effect you get when you startle a cat and it puffs up, not anything involving a microwave or a jetpack or whatever.)
> 
> Imma gonna go do that before this post gets any longer.
> Someone needs to post a fish photo for us to draw.


I don't have any pics but one of one if mine is a navy blue male crowntail and the other is a pink cambodian crowntail.

That's funny about the cat because I call that 'exploding' too when they get startled and do the sudden spitting hiss and puff up routine. xD


----------



## Kiara1125

myexplodingcat said:


> Looks great, OpalBones! Yeah, this thread's kind of getting off track, so do you have a fish you want drawn while we wait for ao?
> 
> S/he will get back when s/he gets back; there's no point in the rest of us waiting for him/her.
> 
> (Anyone know what gender ao is? Apart from ao obviously, who isn't here. It's not on his/her profile. I don't want to offend him/her, but I haven't been around here long enough to know many of the members well :/)
> 
> Which reminds me! I never did an intro post. You're probably all thinking I'm rather odd, and possibly exploded a cat. (The "explosion" my UN refers to is the effect you get when you startle a cat and it puffs up, not anything involving a microwave or a jetpack or whatever.)
> 
> Imma gonna go do that before this post gets any longer.
> Someone needs to post a fish photo for us to draw.


Don't know the gender of ao, but I'm inspired by their pencil work. It's amazing! My favorite tied to digital art. Anyway, here's another betta to draw - Blade.


----------



## myexplodingcat

OpalBones said:


> I don't have any pics but one of one if mine is a navy blue male crowntail and the other is a pink cambodian crowntail.
> 
> That's funny about the cat because I call that 'exploding' too when they get startled and do the sudden spitting hiss and puff up routine. xD


It's my older brother's fault, really. It started when I needed a username for Neopets when I was about six or seven and didn't want any numbers in it, so he suggested explodingcat. And then he made me a web site and called it My Exploding Cat.* I've used it as a username ever since.

*There isn't much on there, just a bunch of really crummy fantasy novels and some frustrated rants. I write there when I need to rant because I know pretty much nobody reads it, lol.


----------



## myexplodingcat

agh repeat post, why did it do that


----------



## rubinthebetta

Glad to see this thread is still thriving.


----------



## OpalBones

I'm returning to draw Kiara1125 's fish Blade to practice my digital painting. 









To continue this is not my fish but looks almost exactly like him.


----------



## Araielle

OpalBones said:


> I'm returning to draw Kiara1125 's fish Blade to practice my digital painting.


Oooo! Very nice work.


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous drawing of Blade! I love it!


----------



## ao

Opalbone's fish


----------



## OpalBones

ao said:


> Opalbone's fish


That's lovely, thank you!


----------



## SerenasFishys

nice!


----------



## xStatic

Don't want to see this thread die ): So I drew Opalbone's fish as well!

Also here is my betta Sake for someone to draw :3


----------



## Pippin

Here's Sake(Two photos, in case Sake didn't want a bowtie. )And My betta, Pippin.


----------



## KFoster

So I tried to draw Pippin during my lunch hour, then realized my office doesn't have pencil crayons  
So this is what I could do with my resources: A black sharpie and some highlighters, haha. Hope you like it!








Here's Apollo for someone to draw


----------



## Pippin

Pippin looks so nice in his picture.. Thank you! I also drew Apollo for you. Not very good, but better that the drawing I did of Sake was. The drawing looks better when it's small. Here's two female bettas for someone to draw. You can choose which one. SIP Cleopatra and Victoria.


----------



## KFoster

Thank you!


----------



## TheAnimaLover




----------



## TheAnimaLover

sorry something random happened


----------



## Kiara1125

You have to upload the photo somewhere first.Try Imgur or Photobucket. Both are free.


----------



## KFoster

OR - To post a picture, click on "Go Advanced" beside "Post Quick Reply" under the typing box. Then "Manage Attachments" and you can upload it directly from your documents/pictures instead of having to use an external site.


----------



## InStitches

hmmmn I tried.









Anyone want to draw my Kanoa?


----------



## Vergil

Quick sketch with color pencils. Hope you like it.

As for my betta... Hm... Him. He doesn't quite have a name yet, but I always thought he was pretty.


----------



## InStitches

love it  thanks!


----------



## hannica

drawing of Unnamed







Can someone do seba for me?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Can someone do archy http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=20386&pictureid=134418 http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=20386&pictureid=138498


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Sayla's betta, Archy..Archonolgia. hope i spell the name right. lol. plz ignore the horrid colourings XD pretty CT btw







ipad wont let me upload more than 1 pic ;(


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

draw my betta, Polaris! plz!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Polaris. Can someone draw Spyro, please?

Polaris

Spyro


----------



## Bailmint

Spyro looks exactly like my Kano! Honestly. What if they're related or something?


----------



## BettaStarter24

Here's my best shot at Spyro 









Please draw Oliver


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Oliver.
Oliver

Someone wanna draw Okami?









Is there any better place to upload rather than Dropbox? I tried Photobucket, but it's saying that it doesn't accept this type of file (.jpg).


----------



## Bailmint

tinypic.com works well! I use it for pretty much every picture.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Thanks Kiara! I love it!


----------



## Boshia

Here's Seba, sorry I suck at drawing :-(








Can someone draw Blitz for me?


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Finally finished Boshia's beautiful betta DD He's thinking ''Don't lie to me! YOU GOT PLENTY OF BLOODWORMS, I KNOW IT!''







Draw my betta!


----------



## Tmck

We are new to this. My daughter (she is 9) and I each drew a picture of your guy. And then here is a picture of Star, my daughters Betta that recently passed away  But we have 2 new ones that are doing wonderfully now. 

Looking forward to seeing what you do with Star =)
Thanks, 
Trish and Chloe


----------



## BlueSky99

Here's Tmck's drawing. My scanner doesn't want to cooperate with me, so I used my phone to take a picture of it (I'll try again tomorrow and hopefully it'll scan).










Here's my boy Arley (I have more photos in my album)


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

here's arley ^^







Draw Bub <3


----------



## Bettacrab

I hate you!!! I just finished the betta and you posted yours!!!! Ahhhhh!
Here you go any ways 





Draw mine


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

BettaCrab's fish:







Please draw Scout:


----------



## Heartbettas

Here's Scout for ArcticBeauty14:


----------



## Heartbettas

My fish:


----------



## CasperTheFriendlyBetta

Here is a drawing of PreviousPerson's fish








please draw my fish:
Will edit this in the morning when I get a chance to snap a shot!


----------



## CasperTheFriendlyBetta

Picked up Casper today if anyone wants to draw him? Note that this is right when I got him, before he could get in a tank.


----------



## OpalBones

Claiming Casper! I will have the drawing up soon as well as my own betta's pic when finished. Check this post later for edits.


----------



## OpalBones

For Casper



Could someone draw my newish betta (got him around August), Teodor?


----------



## Bettaponic

Here's the above fish...


----------



## Bettaponic

Draw my fish!


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is Buddy


----------



## IceCreamMomo

Close enough.


----------



## HarpaBetta

Since there was no previous picture, I'll draw the next one. Please draw Rory 
Sorry about the sideways pictures!


----------



## TripleChrome

I will do Rory when I get home from school today.


----------



## HarpaBetta

Thank you


----------



## TripleChrome

Rory(I hope I got his color right)










Shimmer-


----------



## Littlefin

bettafishfins said:


> Here's Perry! Sorry he's so small! I did it on paint so he's kinda tiny.
> 
> The red one is mine! Percy!


I thought this was the end of the thread so i drew Percy!


----------



## Tirianixie

Can I draw Shimmer?


----------



## Littlefin

Tirianixie said:


> Can I draw Shimmer?


sure c: i tried to do it but my computer shut down


----------



## Tirianixie

Haha! Okay, I'll do her.


----------



## Tirianixie

Shimmer!!

Please draw...... Speck!!


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is Speck (I had to leave the fins white because I couldn't do them the right color on my drawing app on my tablet.










Here is Noel.


----------



## Tirianixie

Yay! Speck!!


----------



## Tirianixie

Okay, I'm doing Noel!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg567/wertasdf1234/Speck_1.png
Here Is Speck! 
Would anyone care to draw Scarlet? She just turned 3 today and is going strong! http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg567/wertasdf1234/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg
Hopefully this works!


----------



## PurpleJay

Alyssalovesbettas- here's Scarlet. She's the first picture.

Second picture is Indi, my betta fish if anybody wants to draw him. Feel free to skip over me if nobody wants to.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Here's Indi! ^_^











And here's my Bree girl, if anyone wants to draw her. lol


----------



## TuiAndLa

Ok, the thick lines were bugging me. I can't edit my first post again, so here's Indi without the ugly thick lines. xD


----------



## PurpleJay

Here's Bree. I have no other betta for anyone to draw so just post your betta directly or redraw Bree. I just wanted to draw her because, well, why not?


----------



## PurpleJay

Sorry if I wasn't clear- but somebody can just skip over me because I have no betta fish left for anybody to draw. I might pop in a couple times to draw other betta fish but whoever sees my posts of the drawings of others can just post their betta fish without drawing mine :-I


----------



## BluePancakes

Thanks. I probably couldn't draw anything anyways XD

Here's Totoro for anybody to draw!


----------



## Tirianixie

I'm still not finished with Noel haha!
I took a "little" break. I'll finish her and post that


----------



## BluePancakes

Feel free to skip over me if no one wants to draw Totoro.


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll draw Totoro. I should have the drawing up tomorrow.


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is Totoro.










I'll post another fish once Noel is done.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Following  I was kinda in the mood to sketch a betta, but it looks like the current ones are spoken for


----------



## Tirianixie

Okay, Here's Noel (below)! 

Draw nameless


----------



## HapaMama

This is a fun thread! It didn't look like there were any current fish to draw, so here's Darth Betta if anyone wants to draw him.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Here is "Nameless"!










Anyone up for drawing my handsome Comet?


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Here is Darth Betta! 










Who wants to draw my pretty girl Lava?


----------



## FrozenSummerSky

Here is Comet 









Anyone up to drawing peppermint?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Stop drawing faster than me


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I'm way behind


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I can't keep up


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Plus I can only post 1 pic at a time on the iPad


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

So here's Archy to draw


----------



## Tirianixie

I'll do Lava!!! 


EDIT: Never mind! hahahah!!

OK I'll do Archy!!


----------



## Tirianixie

Here's Archy (bottom)! 

Draw King Tirian:


----------



## Greenapp1es

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I can't keep up


I have no drawing skill whatsoever, and thus will not be making any submissions in this thread. I just have to say though - the drawing of peppermint is adorable.


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll do King Tirian. I'll have him up soon.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Greenapp1es said:


> I have no drawing skill whatsoever, and thus will not be making any submissions in this thread. I just have to say though - the drawing of peppermint is adorable.


Thank you, every time I finished a betta a new one popped up. I'm kinda a cartoony person so


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is King Tirian-









Here is Apollo-


----------



## HapaMama

Wow! The Darth Betta drawings are amazing! Thanks so much AlwaysAnimals and Bikeridingduckgirl14!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Here is Apollo
Please draw my fish Nightmare - if you need more pics there's plenty in my album.


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll do Nightmare. It might be later today when I get him up, or tomorrow once I get home from school.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Thanks ^^


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is Nightmare. (I hope I got the colors right. It looked as if he has green iridescence)










Here is Scarlett-


----------



## InStitches

I will draw scarlett


----------



## InStitches

cute fish, fun to draw ♥









Can someone draw my Lemon?


----------



## Jessicatm137

TripleChrome said:


> Here is Nightmare. (I hope I got the colors right. It looked as if he has green iridescence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Scarlett-


Thank you! He's actually a double rose tail (HM) but don't feel like you have to redo him or anything. My fault for not clarifing. But thanks again!


----------



## BlueSky99

I'll draw Lemon  I'll make another post with the drawing and my betta.


----------



## BlueSky99

Here's Lemon 









Here's my betta


----------



## InStitches

so pretty, thank you!


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll do BlueSky99's betta. I just have to finish up some bettas on my betta drawings thread from yesterday, then I'll do him and post him.


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is BlueSky99's betta.










Here is Vincent, who I lost a few weeks ago(he also had white lips)


----------



## Tirianixie

I'll do Vincent!!


----------



## Tirianixie

Here's Vincent!! :-D
Draw Piccolo:


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll do Piccolo. Sorry I took a while to respond. I have been busy. The drawing and my fish should be up later.


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is Piccolo










And here is Leo


----------



## Tirianixie

I'm gonna try Leo


----------



## Tirianixie

Here he is!


Draw.... Nixie!


----------



## Yushui

Here's Nixie! 









Can the next person draw Kenji?


----------



## mepxx

Beautiful fish<3 so fun to paint







This is Kitty


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll do Kitty. Just a quick question, because I do not want to mess his color up. Is he red or orange? Because the lighting on my tablet isn't all that great.


----------



## mepxx

Shes red


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is Kitty. (Sorry about calling her a him on my last post. My tablet has a thing where with the name Kitty, it thinks Kitty is a boys name.)










Here is Summer


----------



## mepxx

so cutee!!  I love it!!<3


----------



## christinaporreca

I tried drawing ao's fish from page one! No one has to draw mine I just wanted to try since I haven't drawn anything in awhile. My shading kinda sucks but I had a lot of fun!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

ao said:


> Here is Ellis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please draw my betta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol you didn't draw that I've seen that on google


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

TripleChrome said:


> Here is Kitty. (Sorry about calling her a him on my last post. My tablet has a thing where with the name Kitty, it thinks Kitty is a boys name.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Summer


I'll do summer


----------



## OpalBones

Who should I draw?


----------



## mepxx

Well its been a couple days since Sayla said she would draw summer so i guess if its okay with her, you can draw Summer and post a picture and she can draw the next one?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Sorry! I forgot! Opal can do it


----------



## BlueInkFish

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> Lol you didn't draw that I've seen that on google


I do believe ao did draw it... Ao may have been the one to post it and it got on Google or maybe someone took the drawing. You can't really "blame," someone if you don't really know.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

litelboyblu said:


> I do believe ao did draw it... Ao may have been the one to post it and it got on Google or maybe someone took the drawing. You can't really "blame," someone if you don't really know.


Well I have seen that drawing months prior than this day I even made my own recreation a few months ago..


----------



## BlueInkFish

I believe ao has done many more similar drawing though I'm not sure. I don't know, but this thread kinda seems low on life


----------



## BlueSky99

litelboyblu said:


> I believe ao has done many more similar drawing though I'm not sure. I don't know, but this thread kinda seems low on life


I'd post something but I was waiting for the previous drawings to clear up and for a new betta to draw.


----------



## OpalBones

Summer!

Can who ever is next draw the halfmoon in my avi?
<---


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

k ill just drop it


----------



## PurpleJay

Here's OpalBones. Tried a cartoony approach. Kinda failed. Whatever. I couldn't do that black pattern on his face because when I did it looked like he had a unibrow. :I sorry.

Draw- Indigo! He's in my avatar. I already put him on here but I don't have any more bettas at the moment. I am allowed to put a betta on here twice, am I?


----------



## BlueSky99

I'll draw Indigo


----------



## BlueSky99

Here's PurpleJay's betta c:










And here's Eros:


----------



## rubyfire

Here's Eros for BlueSky99


----------



## rubyfire

Please draw my new girl Lucy. Sorry best pics I could get of her. The light I have on the tank makes her more blue and everything else blue too so had to use flash witch made her more green than she is but oh well


----------



## enviousbakemono

Lucy :




Please draw my Betta


----------



## rubyfire

<<< Wow thank you she's beautiful :thankyou:


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll draw the next betta when I get home from school.


----------



## TripleChrome

Wow, I am late. Here is enviousbakemomo's betta.









Here is George. He is a superdelta, and if you can't tell, his eyes are blue.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Hers George it's a quick sketch but I hope you like it.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Can someone draw my helios


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

-cracks knuckles- let's get down to business. This is gonna be horrible I'm sorry xD

Can someone draw my Siam while I'm drawing Helios? xD


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

Here's Helios. Sorry his body color isn't exact. I'm new to drawing bettas. Also, that was the only red pen I had sooo xD


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

AW thanks I love it


----------



## Julie7778

I also drew helios, sorry  This is on my iPad. 









Could someone draw Dennis for me


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Thats also awesome


----------



## kaleigh

Wow! Dennis is beautiful! Where did you get him from? I'm so glad I got the opportunity to draw a pineapple as they're my favorites. I drew him as best as I could but it was difficult for me to achieve the pineapple look of his scales. My drawing definitely does not do him justice but here it is anyways. 

Sorry it came out backwards. I had to take the photo on my laptop. 

Can somebody draw my boy, Moses?


----------



## Julie7778

Wow thanks so much! I love it :') I got Dennis from someone in Mississauga off kijiji( Canada craigslist) she got it off aquabid I believe, check out my journal if you want to see more pics


----------



## Lumenite

I'll draw Moses~! I will post it in a bit when I am done


----------



## Lumenite

Here is Moses! 
Can someone draw my Miso? :lol:


----------



## kaleigh

Aww! I absolutely love it! You made his fins look so natural and flowing and I loved how you paid such close attention to details. It's beautiful. You have talent! Thank you!


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

guys.. you all completely skiped over Siam.. he was next, before dennis.


----------



## Lumenite

Yikes! Didn't even realize. I can draw Siam when I get home tonight!


----------



## DangerousAngel

This is my first time doing a Betta drawing, here's Siam WyomingBettaGirl! I hope you like it!







Could someone draw Oscar?
View attachment 551018


----------



## IntrovertEJL

I drew Miso. And DangerousAngel, your picture of Oscar isn't showing up for me.

Can someone draw Edmond?


----------



## Lumenite

Haha I love it! Great job!


----------



## DangerousAngel

IntrovertEJL said:


> I drew Miso. And DangerousAngel, your picture of Oscar isn't showing up for me.
> 
> Can someone draw Edmond?


Crud! Here lemme try this.









Edmond is beautiful BTW!


----------



## kenny780

plz try to draw him


----------



## DangerousAngel

What about Oscar?


----------



## kenny780

Oops!! Drawing didn't show up let me try again...


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm still not seeing it.


----------



## BettaBoy11

I'm interested in seeing the drawings here so I'll subscribe.
I can't draw so I won't try


----------



## NightStars

@kenny780:


----------



## NightStars

DangerousAngel said:


> .


Here's Oscar 








Can someone please draw my fish?


----------



## DangerousAngel

AH that's adorable! Thank you so much!!


----------



## nicole7125

Here ya go.. the scales were hard as heck so I gave up. 
Here's my baby, Sol









ahh it's so big.. sorry > <


----------



## NightStars

@ nicole7125: Awesome drawing, thanks 

Here's Sol 








Can someone draw Cosmo?


----------



## nicole7125

Awww! It's so cute thanks @NightStars I love it :3

Here's Cosmo 








hope you like it.. scales are the death of me > <
Sorry it's me again ahah. Your fish are so pretty

here's my betta, Nevelyn. Please draw her


----------



## TripleChrome

I'll do Nevelyn. Will post her once I get her drawn.


----------



## TripleChrome

Here is Nevelyn

Could anyone do Apollo? I (I forgot if I posted him before)


----------



## nicole7125

Oh my gosh! She's so CUTE  thank you so much.
I started drawing Apollo 
it might take a while though 

Here's Apollo









Someone please draw my baby, Crystal


----------



## NightStars

nicole7125 said:


> Awww! It's so cute thanks @NightStars I love it :3
> 
> Here's Cosmo
> View attachment 579594
> 
> 
> hope you like it.. scales are the death of me > <
> Sorry it's me again ahah. Your fish are so pretty
> 
> here's my betta, Nevelyn. Please draw her



You're welcome. Sol has such pretty colors :3 

So are your fish  The drawing is adorable, thank you. I like your drawings. I know what you mean with the scales, they are hard haha


----------



## nicole7125

Thank you, you're so sweet *u* haha. I like your drawings too! I don't have the patience to draw each scale tbh


----------



## NightStars

@nicole7125 Thank you. 

Sorry I just had to draw her, she's so pretty. Here's crystal  Excuse that she has no scales, can't really tell how they are.








Can someone draw her please?


----------



## nicole7125

My baby looks so cute! I love these drawings haha. *u* thank u


----------



## NightStars

you're welcome.


----------



## BlueSky99

I'll draw NightStars'


----------



## BlueSky99

Here's NightStars' (my screen can be weird so if the drawing is hard to see message me and I can give a different image).









Here's my betta:


----------



## NightStars

@BlueSky99 It's cute. Thank you


----------



## CatsRocks

Here's Bluesky99's betta
(sorry if his head looks a bit weird. Not the best drawer. Lol.)


----------



## CatsRocks

Here's my betta, Marshmallow


----------



## ao

Whoops I did bluesky99 as well, guess I was beaten to it 
















Don't worry about drawing my fish.

It's been a while since I've pulled out my pens, I'm just happy to have some free time to draw!


----------



## ao

And here's Marshmallow!


----------



## ao

And here's my fish, Splotch:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Just wanted to add a comment and say, how are you so perfect at drawing Bettas so artistically, Ao?


----------



## ao

I guess I deconstruct the photo down to what tail type, coloring and special characteristics of that particular betta. 

then I stop looking at the photo and reconstruct that information into a betta of my imagination 

It's also probably why my drawings are never quite accurate. lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

ao said:


> I guess I deconstruct the photo down to what tail type, coloring and special characteristics of that particular betta.
> 
> then I stop looking at the photo and reconstruct that information into a betta of my imagination
> 
> It's also probably why my drawings are never quite accurate. lol


Hehe, I think there spot on, and very gorgeous


----------



## CatsRocks

ao said:


> And here's Marshmallow!
> 
> View attachment 581474


Awww! Thanks! It's so cute :3


----------



## 0Bubbles0

Oops I thought the end of one page was the very last post...Well here's Percy for bettafishfins and please draw Uranus:-D


----------



## BlueSky99

CatsRocks said:


> Here's Bluesky99's betta
> (sorry if his head looks a bit weird. Not the best drawer. Lol.)





ao said:


> Whoops I did bluesky99 as well, guess I was beaten to it
> 
> View attachment 581114
> 
> View attachment 581122
> 
> 
> Don't worry about drawing my fish.
> 
> It's been a while since I've pulled out my pens, I'm just happy to have some free time to draw!


Thanks you two, I love them both


----------



## Sepiaceus7

I'm glad there is a thread like this. I haven't drawn in a long time and it seems fun. Any way, here is Uranus. I didn't realize until now that ao's Splotch was skipped, so I'll draw him eventually, too. As for me, can someone please draw my betta named Infusion? He's a halfmoon elephant ear.


----------



## Sepiaceus7

I'm finished with Splotch now. I might or might not attempt to get it in better quality:


----------



## ao

Thank you! It looks just like him!


----------



## PurpleJay

Here's Infusion.

Draw Comet!

EDIT: Ack just realized how ugly I drew Sepiaceus7's fishie. Sorry about that :I


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera

Lol sorry I suck at drawing 

Edit: Lotte's on the next page btw. I couldn't post 2 pics on one reply... ?


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera

Please draw Lotte


----------



## Sereya

Here is Lotte 

Someone please draw my Comet or Cupid. Whichever one inspires you 

Lotte


----------



## Megan1793

Here ya go  Had fun with the reds/pinks in this one










Anyone wanna draw Jorah or Falkor?


----------



## Julie7778

I drew your betta, i know its not the best but I\m trying my best! 







Can someone draw my betta Kiko


----------



## Megan1793

That's pretty good, great job with the shading, and you got his grumpy face lol So cute

Here's Kiko








And here's Falkor for someone to draw


----------



## Sereya

He is adorable Megan, Thank you!


----------



## Julie7778

Love it :-DThanks, glad you like it as well


----------



## jenjen182

Megan1793 said:


> That's pretty good, great job with the shading, and you got his grumpy face lol So cute
> 
> Here's Kiko
> View attachment 599945
> 
> 
> And here's Falkor for someone to draw


Here's Falkor for you! I hope you like it! He's gorgeous, it was an honor to draw him :-D


----------



## PurpleJay

No one to continue with here?

Okay, I'll just redraw Falkor.

Here's Comet for anyone to draw, I don't know if I suggested him before or not.


EDIT:
Just realized I didn't put ventral fins on Falkor. Sorry!

EDIT AGAIN:
Yes I did suggest Comet before (GODDANGIT MEMORY).
* I am changing to Neptune now instead.*


----------



## lilnaugrim

Here is Neptune for you! He's slightly cartoony and I do fancy scripts time to time :-D yeah, that's handdrawn there :-D



And can the next person do Sam?
HM Red Butterfly
Ref pics:


----------



## BettaBoy11

Draw? Nope! I'm terrible at drawing... But here is Sam... Pixel edition! Can someone do Pi? He's in my Avatar.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Double post


----------



## BettaBoy11

Triple post.


----------



## PurpleJay

I have already drawn Pi, but you may want to present a clearer photo for the next person who wants to draw, since no one else has replied and they may be a little confused as to what he looks like.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Yeah, I changed the photo in my avatar shortly after posting. The original one was clearer.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

I'll draw Pi if you can show me a better pic of him sideways and his type and colour?


----------



## BettaBoy11

Pi:


----------



## AquaPlayz

give me a few mins ill draw pi


----------



## AquaPlayz

My laptop crashed so maybe a see no a few mins


----------

